# Bear Car Care Eradicate fallout remover Review



## Fairtony (Mar 12, 2018)

*Introduction*
Full disclosure, this product and 2 more were samples sent to me and a few others by Ash at Bear Car Care. I will attempt to be a unbiased as possible, but I also encourage you to bring a somewhat sceptical eye to the review as well.










I was also a little unsure as to where I should post this product review on the DW website, because Eradicate is a pure fallout remover designed for paintwork decontamination just as much as for wheel use. But it is kept in the wheel/decon section, and considering I would be testing it on my wheels, I decided to post it here.

*The Product*
Bear Car Care Eradicate is a pure Iron and Fallout remover. It is slightly cloudy, had a light gel like consistency, and by far one of the better "rotten" scents. A running theme with Bear Car Care is their brilliant triggers, and this product is no exception, it feels good in the hand and mists rather good (but does clump a bit more due to the very thick nature of the product).

*Bear Car Care says:*
_"Eradicate is our premium iron & fallout remover.
A powerful and effective fallout remover. It is designed to remove and breakdown iron rich contaminants on both body panels and wheels, such as break dust. Once sprayed on, Eradicate will instantly begin to dissolve and breakdown contaminants, leaving a clean surface.
Is unique formulation helps it to cling to the surface, maximising is efficacy. Its quality ingredients and pleasant scent and low odour formula make it a pleasure to use."_

*The Method*
Having not long decon'd both cars paint, and especially with the colour of my test vehicle, I did not want to go for a paint decon test. It would be an unfair test and almost impossible to photograph. So I decided to go with a wheel clean. Before the test, I messaged Ash at BCC for clarification if Eradicate was a wheel cleaner, with degreasers etc, or a pure fallout remover. Ash quickly replied with a "pure fallout remover that is safe on paintwork/wheels". So with that being said, I took to my wheels.

The wheels were about 3 weeks since a clean, had Gyeon WetCoat that had long since worn away, but had been treated to a prewash snowfoam before the test (when testing Luminous shampoo/wax the day prior). Considering I was only testing for Decon, I thought that this light prewash wouldn't be disingenuous.










The downside of this though, is that the wheel really doesn't look to bad, pre-Eradicate. (although the above picture does make them look alot cleaner than they were, they were still FILTHY). The wheels hadn't been decond in about 3 weeks though, but I never got particularly impressive bleeding on previous cleans, so I had chalked it up to good pads on the brakes etc.

So, I misted on the product as evenly as I could. Gave a good couple of sprays between the spokes, and went round the rest of the car.
Couple of minutes later, and I came back to this:










This was by far the most bleeding I have ever seen come off my wheels. It even seemed to turn purple on my tyre walls. So, I jet washed off the murder site and was left with...well, have a look for yourself:










(Oh I should note that the faux-chrome lug nut covers had been discoloured by a previous companies Fallout Remover, and were in no way related to Eradicate.)

With no agitation, and some pretty tricky stains in the barrel, Eradicate removed it all. Pleasantly impressed.

*Price*
£10.99 for 500ml
£16.99 for 1000ml before any discounts.

*Would I use it again?/Conclusion*
Absolutely, Ive tried a number of companies, and have been chasing that murder scene look for quite a while. Cheap brands/expensive brands, nothing have given me the results you saw here. Like I mentioned earlier, I had always assumed that I just had low dusting/low iron pads on this motor. Given what I have seen here, I see no reason to think it would be anything but excellent at paintwork decon. However, I suspect you would use the entire 500ml for a larger sized car. I probably went on a little heavy, but this is the bottle after 6 wheels:










But for me, at the 1L price mark, and with it getting me 99% to a touchless wheel wash, it is in the running for my new wheel cleaner. Maybe paired with a cheap APC degreaser to wash away the bulk first.


----------



## Fairtony (Mar 12, 2018)

I really dont get how these photos arent appearing on Chrome on my PC, but they are everywhere else I check...


----------



## Andy1972 (Jan 12, 2014)

great review. I cant decide if the product is that good or your wheels are the most contaminated ive ever seen lol


----------



## Fairtony (Mar 12, 2018)

Andy1972 said:


> great review. I cant decide if the product is that good or your wheels are the most contaminated ive ever seen lol


Like I say, I regularly decon them with a well known _*"BH K"*_ fallout remover rather regularly, probably about 3 weeks prior. So while I've used the cheap stuff before, I have used 'good' stuff recently.

The one thing that did surprise me was how the product that sprayed onto the tyre went deep purple, making me think that it really must be jam packed with active ingredient, and went nuts over the tiniest bit of iron fallout on the wheels aswell.


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Andy1972 said:


> great review. I cant decide if the product is that good or your wheels are the most contaminated ive ever seen lol


More likely the cause of the bleeding is due to the wheels not being cleaned prior to application. It's simply reacting with the top layer of brake dust that wasn't removed with the pressure rinse.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Fairtony (Mar 12, 2018)

Brian1612 said:


> More likely the cause of the bleeding is due to the wheels not being cleaned prior to application. It's simply reacting with the top layer of brake dust that wasn't removed with the pressure rinse.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


interesting theory. Ill try an experiment. Decon one wheel before general degrease, and one after.

...if only the Mrs had alloys, rather than those god awful steelies.


----------



## Taxboy (Aug 23, 2006)

Fairtony said:


> interesting theory. Ill try an experiment. Decon one wheel before general degrease, and one after.
> 
> ...if only the Mrs had alloys, rather than those god awful steelies.


Thanks for taking the time to review and post your results. If you have another brand of fallout remover it would be interesting to clean one wheel with product 1 and another with product 2. If you could then apply each product to the opposite wheel to see if more bleeding occurs this may offer a comparison albeit not totally scientific

Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Fairtony said:


> interesting theory. Ill try an experiment. Decon one wheel before general degrease, and one after.
> 
> ...if only the Mrs had alloys, rather than those god awful steelies.


Apologies Tony having just read my comment back I realise it actually seems a little negative and it's not what I intended. Let me explain a little better!

Usually a wheel will either be agitated down with some shampoo or mild wheel cleaner, rinsed and dried to remove all the surface dirt. This allows the fallout remover to focus more effectively on the areas of embedded particles. You will see a lot less reaction overall but you will see more concentrated purple bleeding on any spots where there is embedded iron particles that the mild wheel cleaner couldn't remove.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Fairtony (Mar 12, 2018)

Brian1612 said:


> Apologies Tony having just read my comment back I realise it actually seems a little negative and it's not what I intended. Let me explain a little better!
> 
> Usually a wheel will either be agitated down with some shampoo or mild wheel cleaner, rinsed and dried to remove all the surface dirt. This allows the fallout remover to focus more effectively on the areas of embedded particles. You will see a lot less reaction overall but you will see more concentrated purple bleeding on any spots where there is embedded iron particles that the mild wheel cleaner couldn't remove.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Didn't come across negative at all mate. Made perfect sense. Certainly explains why the tyres reacted. Considering I usually did spray on fallout remover on washed wheels, it would make sense that I did experience a very different reaction to normal. I was just following the instructions, which called for dry wheels. It does make sense that there would be 3 weeks worth of brake dust on the surface, if I haven't done an agitated clean of them. 
I still plan to post an update comparing them to precleaned/non cleaned.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Look forward to it then mate as it certainly shows some good reaction ability.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

That looks like a cracking product. Great review too btw!!!

Cooks

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Nice review, certainly looks to have done a good job. 

Looking forward to your next follow up on cleaned wheels to see how it works out for you


----------



## westerman (Oct 12, 2008)

Really nice review and looks a great product.

My biggest gripe with fallout removers is that if doing a whole car I can use almost a whole bottle, whatever brand I use. Not sure if it's just me and the way I apply it.
When using other product, Paint Cleaners, Qd's,Sealants, Liquid Waxes etc one bottle is sufficient for a number of applications.
Fallout removers are not cheap either adding quite a cost to a decon? Oh for a concentrated product that could be mixed a couple of caps to a litre of water?

Maybe I'm asking too much here 



Harry


----------



## Fairtony (Mar 12, 2018)

westerman said:


> Oh for a concentrated product that could be mixed a couple of caps to a litre of water?


That exact product does actually exist. DW did a review of CarPro IronX shampoo. And it seemed quite disappointing.
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=408009

But the problem is, its a chemical reaction, and in the same way you can dilute an acid to the point its tasty (vinegar), youre never gonna get much of the active ingredient to react with the bits that need reacting with.


----------



## Fairtony (Mar 12, 2018)

So after a very interesting theory posed by _*Brian1612*_, I have done a quick experiment.

After such a spectacular reaction, during my initial review, a theory was posed; that the wheels were covered in iron heavy brake dust that could and would have normally been cleaned off during a typical degreaser clean. That the true test of the product would be after the wheels had been cleaned in a typical way, and then sprayed with Eradicate.

*Now onto the test:*
The car had been deep cleaned using eradicate 5 days ago, and has done about 200 miles since. The wheels were lightly dirty, and had light dusting:



















I split the car into 2 test areas. One side was left completely untouched, and the other side was thoroughly degreased/agitated and washed off.

*Wheel 1:*
So, first wheel was initially dry, and sprayed generously with degreaser. It was left for a couple of minutes, and then the face was agitated with a brush:









It's rather hard to see the condition of the wheel in this picture.

The wheel was rinsed off, and left to air/drip dry for about 5 minutes. This is because I did not want to risk diluting the product or affect the cling time the gel formula naturally has.

*Wheel 2:*
The second wheel had Eradicate sprayed directly onto the surface of the wheel, without pretreatment, and left for a few minutes.

*So, the results:*

Wheel 1 (degreaser first)



















Wheel 2 (no degreaser/preclean)










*Conclusion:*
Brian1612 you absolutely nailed it. Yes, a normal degrease/prewash does remove an awful amount of brake dust; and it is probably fair to say that my initial review was a little disingenuous as to the results expected by the product. 
There are of course some issues with the experiment: he wheels were only decon'd 5 days/200 miles previous. This is hardly enough time to build up particularly much _imbedded fallout_. But what it does prove is just how much fallout can appear on your wheels that is just surface level. 
You do still see a little bleeding on the degreased wheel. But based on the location of the bleeds, these seem to be missed spots during the degrease. What is interesting is that there does not appear to be any significant spots to suggest any imbedded fallout was missed during the first review.
I don't think this review really adds anything to the contrary of my initial review. I stand by Eradicate as a very good fallout remover. I do perhaps value a pre-degrease a lot more now; and see Eradicate as a more periodic product or wheel barrel product, were agitation is more difficult.

Any questions, please ask!


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Fairtony said:


> So after a very interesting theory posed by _*Brian1612*_, I have done a quick experiment.
> 
> After such a spectacular reaction, during my initial review, a theory was posed; that the wheels were covered in iron heavy brake dust that could and would have normally been cleaned off during a typical degreaser clean. That the true test of the product would be after the wheels had been cleaned in a typical way, and then sprayed with Eradicate.
> 
> ...


Spot on mate, top work and what I would expect to see. Just proves you really don't need to use these fallout removers all the time.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------

